# Family Vacation Photos- Need Ideas!



## PenguinPhotoWrx (Aug 20, 2010)

We're leaving for Puerto Rico tomorrow (8/21) for a week or so.

We're spending a couple of days in the mountains visiting some of my wife's family, followed by 5 days at El Conquistador resort.

In the mountains, the town is carved out of a rain forest.  El Conquistador is on the NE coast of the island and is very picturesque.  It sounds easy- like a photographer's dream.

But- I've been on tons of family vacations and the shots all tend to look the same- maybe I get sucked into a photography rut.  So, I'd like some ideas to spice up the pictures.

What have you done to take more interesting family vacation pictures?


----------



## JIP (Aug 20, 2010)

Ask the locals where the tourists go to take photographs and DON'T GO THERE.  Beyond that bring lots of memory cards and/or your laptop so you are not limited in what you shoot.  My biggest problem is when I go on vacation I have no choice on when I tour a certain area so it is difficult to time my shoots for times with good light.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 20, 2010)

Other than a few shots that you capture that may be great I see family vacation photos as snapshots of the trip. Just there as a reminder of what you did and what you saw.

You can try making panaoramic photos of scenery, capture a moment or use a different perspective or angle but it still may be just a snapshot - and nothing wrong with that IMO. Personally, I hate sticking people in some photos as it can ruin a photo; getting a picture of the Grand Canyon and sticking someone in there standing "in front" of it is a waste of a possible great photo - if your not looking for a snapshot.


----------



## Linkinph (Aug 30, 2010)

PenguinPhotoWrx said:


> We're leaving for Puerto Rico tomorrow (8/21) for a week or so.
> 
> We're spending a couple of days in the mountains visiting some of my wife's family, followed by 5 days at El Conquistador resort.
> 
> ...



I am also going to the beach on holiday this year with my family. I wonder what you can do to take more exciting for the vacation. 
Thanks,


----------

